# Candle holders and wax



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

I've 40 or so glass candle holders with wax in them. Is there a way to reclaim the holders, to get them clean, and should I try to reclaim the wax?

Is there a way to do this, something like boil them all in water in a metal caldron and let the wax come to the top and hope the glass containers clean up nicely? Ideas?


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

I guess you are saying cover the holders with water??? That would work, but you pot might be a bit messy. I have done just a few by putting them in water, but below the outside rim. This will make the jars "float" a bit, so have a pan that is sized accordingly. Bring it to a boil, the wax inside will melt, carefully remove container & pour wax out. May have to do it a time or 2 on each container. Then wipe them with a paper towel when they are still warm. Any small amount of wax left you can scrape with a knife.

And yes, you can reuse the wax.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Tinker, thank you so much for your response and ideas! 

Yes I was thinking, the pot I boil them in, would be a nightmare to clean, and yes, boiling them underwater, almost like rendering lard, the wax floating to the top, cooled, and removed.

I'm hesitant to begin and appreciate your ideas and I don't want to throw away usable items. ~Feather


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Would putting them in a microwave work?


----------



## cpeyus (Nov 28, 2005)

I have one of those "old" electric warmer trays that holds a lot of candles. Put them on til they're liquid and pour the melted wax into whatever container I'm working with. I also have a candle warmer that I use. I've been reclaiming candles for awhile...I hate to see them go to waste; for functional only candles I use less than pretty containers and save the nicer ones for gifts or decorative candles.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I do mine in the oven and it works like a charm. I only reclaim the wax for firestarters, so don't try to get it clean. If the candlesticks are short, I stand them upside down on a wire grid that lies on top of a 9x13 baking pan used only for this purpose. If they are long, I lay them on their side. The wax drips down into the pan and I can easily wipe the candlesticks clean with tissue. I set the oven to 200 degrees and it usually takes about an hour for the wax to melt off the candlesticks.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Pitchy said:


> Would putting them in a microwave work?


Your talking about glass containers with wax in them right?
If that`s the case if you put them on some sticks of wood over a plastic pan and microwaved the wax should melt and run out of them.
Or am i all covered with wax. lol


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Pitchy said:


> Your talking about glass containers with wax in them right?
> If that`s the case if you put them on some sticks of wood over a plastic pan and microwaved the wax should melt and run out of them.
> Or am i all covered with wax. lol


I will try it, even with the fear that the glass might break, or the wax might spatter, I'll let you know.  thank you for your ideas


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> I will try it, even with the fear that the glass might break, or the wax might spatter, I'll let you know.  thank you for your ideas


Yes use caution, keep door shut until they have cooled down.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Pitchy, I put it on for 2 minutes, wood sticks, and a corning casserole pan, with broken handle that I had to rescue from the trash.
The microwave started making a CRACKING noise, at 1 minute 45 seconds and smells of wood, so I'm guessing the wood is baking out moisture. 

Another 1 minute and 25 seconds, more cracking noise, smells of burning wood and no progress on the wax.

I need to find something besides the wood sticks, maybe plastic somethings..I have to look around.

Wax shouldn't have much moisture in it, so I wonder if the microwave will have any effect. I just don't know. I'll follow up if I find something besides wood sticks that works.

The oven might be a better option......good suggestions for sure.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Should of thought that the wood would burn, sorry.
Maybe not such a good idea, just figured it should melt the wax easy.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Guess not, i put a inch long piece of candle in a glass glass for one minute and the glass got hot but the candle stayed cool.
Got me so idea void.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Pitchy said:


> Guess not, i put a inch long piece of candle in a glass glass for one minute and the glass got hot but the candle stayed cool.
> Got me so idea void.


No worries. I was reading it may take as long as 9 minutes to microwave wax to melt. I'm just thinking it might make more sense to bake it as it was suggested above for so many containers that I have to clean up. Thanks for giving it a try too! ~Feather


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Feather In The Breeze said:


> No worries. I was reading it may take as long as 9 minutes to microwave wax to melt. I'm just thinking it might make more sense to bake it as it was suggested above for so many containers that I have to clean up. Thanks for giving it a try too! ~Feather


Ok thanks, hope ya get something to work.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Be extremely careful melting wax in the oven. It is very flammable. I would not even attempt it myself.

I just emptied some old candle jars by placing them right side up in a pot of water in a saucepan and heating until the wax melted. I then picked the jars up using an oven mitt and poured the wax out into a candle making machine which I use to make my new candles.

Tip- the metal wick holding tabs can be re-used. Hubby drilled them out for me and then I put new wicks in and pinched the tab stem with a pair of needle-nose pliers.


----------



## HoofPick (Jan 16, 2012)

You can also put them in the freezer for a little bit. After about half an hour you should be able to pop most of the wax off the glass. Use a butter knife if you need. If you put pressur in the middle of the wax it will crack out in multiple pieces. If there is a waxy film left, I would use either hot water or a hot towel to wipe it out.


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

We use a heat gun to warm votive cups and other candle holders.  We soften the wax & dig it out with a butter knife. Then we heat the glass or metal & wipe with paper towels. Works great.

Another trick is adding a small amount of water to the cups, before burning votives. The wax comes right out.


----------

